# Zoomed lights?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with these 3 lights?

Flora Sun 5000K

Tropic Sun 5500K

Ultra Sun Trichromatic 6500K

Which light would you recommend for a 20 gallon planted tank with DIY CO2?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Photosynthesis-wise, you're going to see pretty much identical growth between all three. It's really about what look you're going for.

I'd go for 5500k, especially at that price. Will give you a very accurate colour temp for a tropical planted tank. I actually mix a couple 4100k with my 6500k to get this look.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used the Ultra Sun. I like the color, it's bright but not glaring, and a really crisp white, not blue or yellow...
Haven't used the other two...



solarz said:


> Has anyone had experience with these 3 lights?
> 
> Flora Sun 5000K
> 
> ...


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

id go with the ultra also.


----------

